# 'Wristwatches from the 1930's-40's'



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

My interest (obsession) in timepieces & horology was ignited in the early 1970's after receiving a gift from my parents.

At the time my disposable income was low & what I could afford to spend on my new interest was limited, hence my attraction to early 20th century (old tat :biggrin: ), cheap at the time, wristwatches.

The 1930's was an interesting decade, for me, as styles had now become more muted with less style innovation, unlike the Deco inspired designs of the 20's. Many of the precious metal cased examples haven't survived as owners then (also today) cashed in the cases during the depression.  ...

1932, silver cased by George Arnold Stoll (G.A,S. Stolkace). 15 jewel, 3 adj.




























1933 18K, Swiss 15 jewel.




























Late 30's ASTOR (Rolled Gold).

Cal: FHF 127-1, 15 jewel.




























The 1940's saw more innovation, precision & durability, along with tool, military requirement/applications.

1940's WYLER 'Bumper'

Cal: AS1250, 17 jewel.



















1940's ROTARY Supersports.

Cal: 440 (AS 984), 15 jewel, SS case.



















A few of mine to start, I know some of you have others from this period :yes: , please add yours to the thread.

Thanks!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

The movement image for the Rotary Supersports has disappeared ^^^^^ here it is...










Perhaps a mod would kindly move this ^^^^ ?

Thanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## alexlawson (Aug 12, 2018)

Very nice assortment, Karrusel! 

That Astor is gorgeous. The band is really cool as well. The Wyler is quite interesting with that style bumper system as well.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello, I like 40s watches. I'll post a few picks below. I've some more at home that I'll post later.

First Cyma Chrono.










Rose Gold Helvetia - I'll get movement pics later. Helvetia have some nice in house movements. My other 40s Helvetia is having the case repaired at the moment I'll get some pictures when it's back.










And last for now a JW Benson hallmarked for Birmingham 1948 (which I have unfortunately since sold).


----------



## andyd30 (Jul 19, 2018)

The oldest watch in my collection, a British military issued Moeris ATP from the late '30s/early 40's. I hope I am still able to keep to within a couple of minutes a day by the time I am 80!


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

Managed to take some photos of the movement and case back of the Helvetia.

Movement is 800D. I've seen 4 of these watches and they are the only ones I've seen with this movement. 800C seems more popular.










And the inside of the caseback. London 1948. All four seem to have the case made at the same time:










Next a Cyma Sport:



















And lastly. A 9ct Accurist:


----------

